# super Blackhawk



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

About 25 years ago I had a new Super Blackhawk. It was loud. It hurt my hand & i didn't think I liked it very well. Now, I'm 50 years old, started shooting hand guns a lot more. Have some 45's & 9mm's. Problem is, I think I really need another Super Blackhawk 44 Mag. I don't really remember how long the barrel was on the old one but I'm sure that I need about a 7 or 8" one. Are the 44mag's as well built now as the were 25 yrs ago? 8) :shock: :shock: 8) :lol:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Indeeed they are!*

The Super Blackhawk has been my favored sixgun since about 1972. I currently own five, two of which are pre-1973 Old Models. Also three .45 Blackhawks set up like Super Blackhawks.

In my experience, the .44 Magnum is one of the most versatile rounds around, and the Super Blackhawk THE BEST package for the round.
With my handloads, it is flat shooting out beyond 200 yards, and retains enough velocity to be effective at this range. You can shoot it all day without tiring, and its package is small enough to really be carried in a holster and jerked out for quick in-your-face type of shots.

It can take any game found on this continent, at reasonable ranges, and is probably one of the most inherently accurate rounds I've ever used.

And, unlike the bigger five shot custom jobs, recoil is mild enough to allow quick follow up shots, if needed. The .45 Colt, in a Ruger, will shoot through a buffalo, but the .44 Magnum remains one of the best all-round cartridges available today.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

P.S. I'd advise two to start with, a 7 1/2" and a 4 5/8".

These for starters.

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Unless you really like the looks of it, I'd stay away from the squared trigger guard. They make it with the round trigger guard and it's less punishing by far. Much more user friendly...
Ruger makes a New Model Super Blackhawk that appeals to me. It's very similar to the Hunter they put our for a time. It has the rounded trigger guard, unfluted cylinder and is set up with/for scope rings... I'll bet that one is a tack driver! [/url]http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdResults?function=famid&famid=15
The New Models are great now. When...ey have had those worked out for years now...


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Ruger grip styles.............*

Ruger .44 Magnums are available in several grip designs, Blackhawk, Super Blackhawk, Super Blackhawk Hunter, and Bisley. I've come to prefer the square backed Super Blackhawk style, others complain it cracks their knuckles. I've tried the Bisley style that many others favor, and found it whacked my knuckle pretty soundly.

The new .44 Blackhack has even another style, closer to the original XR-3, which is very close to the Colt SAA. But I've found that there is not enough to hang onto with this grip, and to me, is the worst of the lot in heavy recoiling guns.

Bottom line is, try each and settle for the one that suits you best.

Bob Wright


----------

